# Do 1.8TFSI and 2.0TFSI engine have variable valve timing?



## 94_Red_Jetta (Feb 3, 2003)

Do 1.8TFSI and 2.0TFSI engine have variable valve timing like those on Honda's i-vtec?


----------



## sinned (Jan 28, 2006)

The Longitudinal versions of the 2.0TSI in the Audi's have variable valve timing while the Transverse 2.0TSI in the VW's dont, hence the difference's in power...


----------



## yobtah (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (sinned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinned* »_The Longitudinal versions of the 2.0TSI in the Audi's have variable valve timing while the Transverse 2.0TSI in the VW's dont, hence the difference's in power...

That's not correct. The VW transverse 2.0T has continuously variable valve timing on the intake cam. The system on the longitudinal 2.0Ts may be different, but variable valve timing is present on the transverse engines also. From the VW self-study guide for the Golf 2.0T:










_Modified by yobtah at 11:42 AM 7-5-2008_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (sinned)*

From what I understand the Longitudinal version gets VVL and VVT. The Transversal gets only VVT.
Article on VVL
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3908133
2.0TSI Engine Guide, page 11, VVT:
http://www.arinahnell.com/other/vw/tech/20tsi.pdf


----------



## yobtah (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*

Maybe... but I'm not sure even the Audi longitudinal 2.0T has variable lift. The article in your first link says Audi uses the variable lift system on the 2.8 and 3.2 liter V6 engines in the A4, A5, A6, and A8. It doesn't mention any 2.0 four cylinders. Someone later in the thread (Oh... I guess it's you!) asks about the CCTA 2.0TSI, but no one answers.
Your second link contains information on the newer CCTA 2.0TSI, but the variable lift looks similar to the earlier 2.0FSI. Definitely no variable lift on either of the VW engines.



_Modified by yobtah at 11:54 AM 7-5-2008_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I thought the OP was speaking about the new TSI since he mentioned the 1.8.
As for the article, they are speaking about a 2.0T engine with VVL.
Here is another article:
http://www.autoblog.com/2008/0...ineup
http://www.autoblog.com/2008/0...si-v6/


----------



## yobtah (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*

Yeah... the first of those says the Audi 2.0TFSI is based on the 1.8 but also includes VVL. I guess that implies that the Audi 2.0TFSI has VVL but the 1.8TFSI does not.
Unless I missed something, the first article in your earlier post (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3908133) only described VVL in Audi V6s. I don't think it said anything about four cylinder Audi engines.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

You're right. It is in the 2.0TSI forum though, and as indicated by the other two articles I posted, Audi ValveLift2 will be in the new 2.0T in the A4 and A5. 

_Quote »_The engine [ 2.0TFSI ] was derived from the 1.8L TFSI, but it includes Audi valvelift technology ... but the bad news is that there is no word when the engine will be available Stateside [ in the A5 ]. It will, however, be available in the A4 when it launches this fall.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Would anyone happen to know the new A4/A5 2.0T engine code? Someone with the latest ETKA updates could look it up if its in there.


----------

